# ANYONE KNOW OF CLINICS THAT TAKE OVER 55?



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

WAS WONDERING.........

Does ANYONE know of any clinics besides India that take women over 55?

Morganna xxx.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Not Greece, but maybe check out Russia and USA or India


----------



## tinytim (Mar 11, 2012)

HI MORGANNA, im sure Reprofit does, and they give you pay 2 get 3rd go free- which i did'nt know about when we was trying but think that good deal [well just in case]... i went to Dogus in Cyprus and they was great but not sure whats the age limit - you could always e mail them?? Let me know how you get on. x sasha


----------



## tinytim (Mar 11, 2012)

BRAXMA14, Could you please tell me what the price's was like for ivf [i would also need e/d] in the russian clinic? Also how did you find the clinic- good results?? thanks x sasha


----------



## ellesters (May 13, 2010)

I don't think Isida clinic in Kiev have an upper age limit.  I am 52 and having treatment there currently.  DE IVF cost is about €4,000, which includes the drugs between ET and test date (but not the drugs for preparation)  

I have not had success there yet but they do have high success rates and I rate the clinic very highly in terms of the actual treatment. 

xx Ellie


----------



## parva stella (Mar 26, 2011)

Pretty sure Dogus takes the over 50s! There is a Dogus thread if you want to investigate further, and maybe someone there will have the info you need!

Best of luck


----------

